# Phlogiellus baeri



## Bigboy (Aug 27, 2005)

Any one ever hear of _Phlogiellus baeri_  Someone just offered me some and well, I can't find any information on them at all.


----------



## becca81 (Aug 27, 2005)

Rick West's site:
http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/DC7D6F5BG3048G23A9G27DF4F27C74F4CEE.html

http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/DC834BAEG3048G23A9G27302AA71CED5898.html

Steve Nunn:
http://www.thedailylink.com/australiantarantulas/history.html


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Becca, I posted a bit prematurely, found the pics on West's site as well.  Your such a fantastic gal though.


----------



## cloud711 (Aug 28, 2005)

i have two p baeri. it's a common Philippine t also known as the Philippine dwarf. provide enough substrate to allow it to burrow. it is a burrowing t. room temperature is enough. there is also no need to mist if it's big enough to drink on a water dish. providing a water dish would be enough for humidity. thats how i care for it, and it seems very happy.


----------



## wolfpak (Aug 28, 2005)

i got two of those with eggsacs  

provide enough substrate for it to burrow


----------



## Spiderling LT (Aug 28, 2005)

how big they are? i soon get 10 spiderling P. baerii :?


----------



## johnrey19 (Aug 29, 2005)

about 2inch..


----------



## Spiderling LT (Sep 12, 2005)

*size*

Hi i just got 8 spiders of. p baeri and I found two about 1" size matured males 
So they are so litle? only 1"?  
And what price is in europe for subadults spiders baeri?


----------



## Steve Nunn (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi,
All the _Phlogiellus/Yamia_ material from the Phillipines and surrounding regions are quite small. It's only when you cross into PNG and Australia that the sizes start to get dramatically bigger (although some of the _Phlogiellus spp._ from these regions are small too ).

Cheers,
Steve

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

